# My beautiful daughter



## JadedHeart (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm always prone to an impromptu photo shoot with this little beauty around  She is just so photogenic! I get quite a few really good shots from a girl that claims to hate having her picture take! LOL!
-Jade


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 21, 2016)

She's beautiful! 
I liked the last picture best. 

I suggest taking candid shots of her, capturing raw emotions? I think those will turn out lovely.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 21, 2016)

Super cute! And yes I agree with Reich the last one is my fav too. The lighting is super pretty


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 21, 2016)

What I'd do to be that young, free, and enthusiastic about life again. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JadedHeart (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks guys! I try my best to get candid shots of her and my son, but they are too observant and often catch me taking pictures of them. It's easier to do when I have my cell phone since they usually assume that I'm just reading when I'm on it. but, that doesn't always work.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 22, 2016)

You'll definitely have your hands full when she gets older! Watch out! That gorgeous smile may cause some jealous boy fights!


----------



## JadedHeart (Apr 23, 2016)

Don't I know it! She already has crushes and she's only 9! I'm going to be beating them off her with a baseball bat! lol!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 23, 2016)

I remember being that young.  Crushes were like trading cards. Haha, hopefully she'll know better and understand life's too short to worry about boys.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 24, 2016)

I love the 4th picture were she is hanging from the tree with her head upside-down, that carefree smile say a lot.


----------



## irvintiu (Apr 24, 2016)

how cute


----------



## Firemajic (May 19, 2016)

These are stunning! I love the setting, the huge trees and the shadows make foe a dramatic setting.. a perfect background for your beautiful daughter...


----------

